# ACS Skill Assessment :: Current Employer Reference Alternate



## oliman (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi All,

For ACS Skill assessment, I have gathered reference letters from all of my ex-employers. Now regarding the current employer, I don't want to notify them about my intentions of immigration in future, hence I am not willing to ask for reference letter from HR.

ACS has given alternate for reference letter to do 'Statutory Declaration' thing. Can i choose the option of 'Statutory Declaration' in which i tell ACS that I am not sending reference letter from current employer because i want to keep my immigration intentions confidential from my current employer, thus i am sending college references, salary slips, contract and letter of appointment as an alternate.

Is this a genuine way to handle such situation? Is it risky? Is it wrong ?

My own judgment say that it is honest thing and I have the right to do it such way. But I am not sure about the risk involved in it.

Guys please comment your thoughts.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi oliman

we did the same, no one would tell the employer about their intentions or plans to migrate, so to say, so you explain that U fear loosing your job if at all you tell them about it. Make sure you have enough proofs to support your current employment. you can provide all letters, namely, the appointment letter, confirmation letter, appraisal letters, salary slips, bank statements, performance based certificates, basically any and every letter u got form the company, not that they are important to prove your role but yes they are important to prove your employment in the company.

search the forum for stat dec, there is a format someone posted a while ago and a lot has been discussed on the same topic

Hope this helps

cheers
anj


----------



## matjones (Jan 30, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> Hi oliman
> 
> we did the same, no one would tell the employer about their intentions or plans to migrate, so to say, so you explain that U fear loosing your job if at all you tell them about it. Make sure you have enough proofs to support your current employment. you can provide all letters, namely, the appointment letter, confirmation letter, appraisal letters, salary slips, bank statements, performance based certificates, basically any and every letter u got form the company, not that they are important to prove your role but yes they are important to prove your employment in the company.
> 
> ...


Being self employed I had to get letters from my biggest clients explaining the work I had done for them, and for how long. I didn't want them to know I was skipping the country just yet, so I told them I needed a letter as part of my application for joining a computer society. They didn't ask questions, I didn't mention Australia, and everything was ok. Not sure if this approach would work for you. A letter explaining that you don't want your boss to find for fear of losing job sounds reasonable.


----------



## matrixneo (Jul 10, 2010)

*Statutory declarations and letters from Company letter head*

Statutory declarations will help for ACS.
But for scoring the 10 points for recent work experience, DIAC clearly states that it needs the evidence from the employer's *letterhead*
Skilled – Independent (Migrant) Visa (Subclass 175)

Your thoughts please ?!


----------



## dxbboy (May 20, 2009)

I took the same approach as matjones. I mentioned that I need to obtain senior membership and for this they need a generic letter which describes my job function in detail and years with the company.I have filed all my papers they have reach ACS today. So my clock starts tick from now on.


----------



## Ling_S (Jul 20, 2010)

Hi,

May I know if a reference letter from a colleague is a MUST if one were to choose to opt for Statutory declarations path? 

Saw from ACS guideline (see below) that we may submit a reference from colleagues who occupies or has occupied a higher position that I and is in an expert in my nominated occupation within the same company. What happend if there are only 2 staffs in the IT department (manager and I), and I do not wish my manager to know my intention to migrate. What shall I do? Would the letter from HR be sufficient?

Extracts from ACS PASA guideline:
"Important: If you provide a Statutory Declaration with your application, you must also provide some form of corroborative information from a third party for the claims made in the Statutory Declaration. "

"1.4.	You may submit a reference from your colleague who occupies or has occupied a higher position than you and is an expert in your nominated occupation, within the organisation you were employed at, on a properly signed and witnessed Statutory Declaration. The Statutory Declaration is to detail as a minimum: "

cheers...
ling


----------



## aarkay (Nov 12, 2010)

Referring to you conversation on Employer Reference Letter, please help and advice...

I submitted my ACS online application on 27th Jan 2011 and sent my certified documents package by registered post on 29th Jan 2011. I had sent a self-statutory declaration of my job details, today I received an email from ACS officer saying - that she wants an employer reference or a reference from a senior colleague. Referring to pt27 of PASA guidelines, she wrote - 

27. I cannot provide a reference from my employer. Will you accept anything else?

If you are unable to obtain a Reference from your employer you should submit a reference from your colleague who occupies or has occupied a higher position than you and is an expert in the area closely related to your nominated occupation, within the organisation you were employed at, on a properly signed and witnessed Statutory Declaration.


What should I do in this case? It is difficult to declare this to supervisor that I am trying for immigration abroad and ask for this reference letter. As it will create a negative image for me in his mind and might also affect my further growth/appraisal/stay in this company

Please advice.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

hi aarkay

try managing some other documents, get a stat dec made and send it to them stating the reason for not providing the same. mention in the stat dec that you fear loosing your job,


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Aarkay

my advice would be to start a new thread if you need some info desperately rather than copying your post in multiple threads.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

matrixneo said:


> Statutory declarations will help for ACS.
> But for scoring the 10 points for recent work experience, DIAC clearly states that it needs the evidence from the employer's *letterhead*
> Skilled – Independent (Migrant) Visa (Subclass 175)
> 
> Your thoughts please ?!


I'm using an agent and he has assured me that a statutory declaration is acceptable and he has helped me to write one up. I have no reason to doubt him as if I do not obtain a visa, he has to refund me my fees, so I doubt that he would wilfully pass on misleading information.

I work for a Government-owned company in the Middle East. Asking for a reference is completely out of the question as I am on their visa (there is no PR visa here), so if I upset them (and believe me, people get upset about insignificant things here & people have been sacked for ridiculous reasons!), then not only will I be fired but I will also be on the first plane home (no visa = you HAVE to leave), with a lifetime ban from re-entering the country. I doubt that DIAC will be willing to insist on a reference on a letterhead if you have a detailed statutory declaration and compelling reasons for doing one as I'm sure that they appreciate that in some parts of the world, it is simply not viable to obtain one from your current employer. My employer does not even provide a reference when you leave!


----------



## aarkay (Nov 12, 2010)

I talked to my supervisor and he is willing to give me a letter of reference . But this will be on simple A4 sheet, without company letterhead or logo, and my supervisor will sign it along with contact details. I will also attach his business card.

I am now writing the material for the supervisor reference, and mentioning the following points:

1) To whom so ever it concerns
2) Little description, where it says XXX is working full time since as this. He earlier held so and so designations.
3) Roles & Responsibilities - one liner role
4) Daily Duties and Responsibilities - about 8-10 bulleted lines of some duties
5) Projects Undertaken for [company name] and its clients - 8 bulleted names(only) of the projects undertaken - I am mentioning only names and not description
6) Tools & Technologies Used - 6-7 bulleted points
7) Ending note
8) Signature of supervisor

Does it seems fine? Or should I make changes? Do I need to elaborate on any stuff?

Please guide... thanks


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

looks good.. just mention everything that u do, attach his business card adn id card, if any and that should work, in teh end add his contact details like his email id, personal if possible, incase he leaves work and needs to be contacted and his ph number. not that they call but it is better always


----------



## aarkay (Nov 12, 2010)

Now, this is funny. I sent the document as was suggested and I have received a reply from the managing officer -

"This is to advise that if you are not able to provide proper employer reference, as per ACS guidelines you are required to submit Statutory Declaration from your colleague who occupies or has occupied a higher position than you and is an expert in the area that closely related to your nominated occupation within the organisation you were employed at. The Statutory Declaration should be properly signed and witnessed. Please refer to Statutory declarations for further information about Statutory Declaration.

Please refer to ACS FAQ, question no 27."

Guys, now what do they want? What is actually meant by statutory declaration? Is it something made on stamp paper? I cannot ask my supervisor to come along with me to go to a notary to sign the document? 

What are they really asking for? Just an A4 document which mentions STATUTORY DECLARATION at the top - and has some material in required format?

Please advice. 



anj1976 said:


> looks good.. just mention everything that u do, attach his business card adn id card, if any and that should work, in teh end add his contact details like his email id, personal if possible, incase he leaves work and needs to be contacted and his ph number. not that they call but it is better always


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

aarkay, i suggest searching the forum for stat dec format, yo uwill get an idea how it has to be made..


----------



## aarkay (Nov 12, 2010)

I was trying to dig the threads, but could not understand one thing - should colleague/supervisor reference be on stamp paper? In the mailer that I received she says send statutory declaration. What does this particularly means? My referrer sending stat dec. - ofcourse he can write for me on plain white paper, but how on a stamp paper? I am confused over this, please help people


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2011)

aarkay said:


> I was trying to dig the threads, but could not understand one thing - should colleague/supervisor reference be on stamp paper? In the mailer that I received she says send statutory declaration. What does this particularly means? My referrer sending stat dec. - ofcourse he can write for me on plain white paper, but how on a stamp paper? I am confused over this, please help people


Hi aarkay,

I would love to help you out but unfortunately I am not from India so don't know the particulars there. In Pakistan, a statutory declaration would be on stamp paper. Things are rather loose here  so I surmise I would print out the text I want and take it to an 'Oath Commisioner' who would type it out and then I would simply go to my superior and he would sign it and then I would take it back to the oath commissioner and he would make it official. I don't know how it happens in India. Sorry.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

ausimmi, it is the same here but all you do is make the document, take it in word file at the secretariat or court, there are lots of lawyers sitting outside and then there are shows who take prints. so you take a stamp paper form the lawyer, get the print from the nearest shop, take the stamp paper to the lawyer and he signs it..

a stat dec is basically a declaration that the info you gave is true to the best of your knowledge. and you give the reason why you are unable to provide the document they asked for.


----------



## aarkay (Nov 12, 2010)

anj1976 said:


> ausimmi, it is the same here but all you do is make the document, take it in word file at the secretariat or court, there are lots of lawyers sitting outside and then there are shows who take prints. so you take a stamp paper form the lawyer, get the print from the nearest shop, take the stamp paper to the lawyer and he signs it..
> 
> a stat dec is basically a declaration that the info you gave is true to the best of your knowledge. and you give the reason why you are unable to provide the document they asked for.


Ok, I have got the reference ready in format of stat dec, and sent a scanned copy to my assessing officer - she says its ok and send the hard copy.

I just got one copy made of the stat dec. Now should I send the original of the same or should I send the certified copy of the xerox of the original?


----------



## Ling_S (Jul 20, 2010)

aarkay said:


> Referring to you conversation on Employer Reference Letter, please help and advice...
> 
> I submitted my ACS online application on 27th Jan 2011 and sent my certified documents package by registered post on 29th Jan 2011. I had sent a self-statutory declaration of my job details, today I received an email from ACS officer saying - that she wants an employer reference or a reference from a senior colleague. Referring to pt27 of PASA guidelines, she wrote -
> 
> ...



Hi aarkay,

I have done my ACS assessment using Statutory Declaration and they never ask further documents. Did you submit any proof on your job with the company other than pay slips? I have submitted a reference letter from HR indicating my employment with the company and what is my last drawn salary on top of the employment contract and monthly pay slips.


----------



## Ling_S (Jul 20, 2010)

you have to send them the original Statutory Declaration.


----------



## aarkay (Nov 12, 2010)

Ling_S said:


> you have to send them the original Statutory Declaration.


As per the company policy we are not issued any reference or bonafide employee letter for this purpose, so I sent the Statutory Dec. But the assessing officer demanded colleague/supervisor reference. So had to arrange for the same.


----------



## rawdeal888 (Dec 18, 2010)

ausimmi said:


> Hi aarkay,
> 
> I would love to help you out but unfortunately I am not from India so don't know the particulars there. In Pakistan, a statutory declaration would be on stamp paper. Things are rather loose here  so I surmise I would print out the text I want and take it to an 'Oath Commisioner' who would type it out and then I would simply go to my superior and he would sign it and then I would take it back to the oath commissioner and he would make it official. I don't know how it happens in India. Sorry.


Hey Ausimmi!
I am also from Karachi, I need some help regarding statuary declaration for ACS, may I have your email address? It seems I cannot PM you in here :S


----------



## KG2013 (Nov 7, 2012)

*ACS Employer Reference Letter to be certified*

Hi, 

I got employer reference letter from my company with all the details in letter head, with my name, employee number, level, role description, period of employment, full time etc.and duly signed by the HR head of the company with company address in the bottom.

Yet the ACS team has gotten back to me asking to certify the employer references. I am not sure what to be done here. Can any one give more information on this please.

Thanks,
Kasi Gupta


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi KG2013, 

your reference letter is fine, but ACS does not want you to just submit a scan of the original but first get a certified copy (from a local court, lawyer, police officer etc.) and submit a scan of the copy. 

*Advantage: *Even if ACS - or DIAC - requests the paper version of your submitted scan later, the _original reference letter can still stay with you_. 

*Details:* ACS Skills Assessment Guidelines for Applicants on page 6 (Section 4)


----------



## KG2013 (Nov 7, 2012)

Thank you espresso. Appreciate your quick response. This solves my trouble.


----------



## juniper_j (Apr 9, 2013)

Aarkay,

I'm in the same situation now,
How did you get around it. 

Please share your approach you took on that time

Thanks


----------



## juniper_j (Apr 9, 2013)

aarkay said:


> Referring to you conversation on Employer Reference Letter, please help and advice...
> 
> I submitted my ACS online application on 27th Jan 2011 and sent my certified documents package by registered post on 29th Jan 2011. I had sent a self-statutory declaration of my job details, today I received an email from ACS officer saying - that she wants an employer reference or a reference from a senior colleague. Referring to pt27 of PASA guidelines, she wrote -
> 
> ...



Aarkay,

I'm in the same situation now,
How did you get around it.

Please share your approach you took on that time

Thanks


----------



## aarkay (Nov 12, 2010)

juniper,

My Jan-11 acs submission was rejected for this reason, for not able to produce references, I was afraid of making things bad for me before march appraisal.

Fortunately for me, a couple of months later a senior friend of mine became my supervisor. I took him into confidence and got a statutory declaration made by him and sent to acs. I re-applied (spent another 400 AUD back then) to acs, and I sent that reference, the organization chart from system along with his business card.

It's been almost 1.5yrs since then, and I guess the rules have become more strict. The acs guidelines clearly states - self declared sta-decl won't suffice and you have to get a supervisor reference.

That's all I can tell you.

PM me in-case you need any other info, I don't check forum regularly.

- aarkay



juniper_j said:


> Aarkay,
> 
> I'm in the same situation now,
> How did you get around it.
> ...


----------



## ConfusedLad (Oct 3, 2013)

*Australia migration agents with refund policy*



Maz25 said:


> I'm using an agent and he has assured me that a statutory declaration is acceptable and he has helped me to write one up. I have no reason to doubt him as if I do not obtain a visa, he has to refund me my fees, so I doubt that he would wilfully pass on misleading information.
> 
> I work for a Government-owned company in the Middle East. Asking for a reference is completely out of the question as I am on their visa (there is no PR visa here), so if I upset them (and believe me, people get upset about insignificant things here & people have been sacked for ridiculous reasons!), then not only will I be fired but I will also be on the first plane home (no visa = you HAVE to leave), with a lifetime ban from re-entering the country. I doubt that DIAC will be willing to insist on a reference on a letterhead if you have a detailed statutory declaration and compelling reasons for doing one as I'm sure that they appreciate that in some parts of the world, it is simply not viable to obtain one from your current employer. My employer does not even provide a reference when you leave!


Hello Maz25,

Here you say that you are using an Agent which has refund policy. I am too trying for Australia PR. Can you please share a reference to your agent? 

Thanks!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

ConfusedLad said:


> Hello Maz25, Here you say that you are using an Agent which has refund policy. I am too trying for Australia PR. Can you please share a reference to your agent? Thanks!


I used True Blue Migration http://truebluemigration.com


----------



## kalyankumarpmp (Aug 24, 2015)

*After getting PR*

After getting Australian PR, can I apply for any kind of job or only need to apply ACS assessed skill jobs


----------



## rakeshsoni86 (Dec 23, 2016)

anj1976 said:


> ausimmi, it is the same here but all you do is make the document, take it in word file at the secretariat or court, there are lots of lawyers sitting outside and then there are shows who take prints. so you take a stamp paper form the lawyer, get the print from the nearest shop, take the stamp paper to the lawyer and he signs it..
> 
> a stat dec is basically a declaration that the info you gave is true to the best of your knowledge. and you give the reason why you are unable to provide the document they asked for.


Hii,

I just have one question does stat dec has to be signed only by lawyers or it has to be signed by my ex-manager of previous company...

Also can i get signature of Ex-Manager who was in the company at the time of my employment in the company but now even he has left the company so is it OK to get sign from him...

Regards,
Rakesh


----------



## sphider (Jul 12, 2016)

kalyankumarpmp said:


> After getting Australian PR, can I apply for any kind of job or only need to apply ACS assessed skill jobs


As far as I can say for the 189 visa you can apply for all kinds of jobs.


----------



## yashodha86 (Feb 8, 2018)

Even I have the same problem...
I could manage to get either a statutory compliance letter or a employment reference letter from all my previous organizations. But I'm unable to get one from my current organizations as they insist on resigning and taking the papers. I dont want to resign until I get my PR. Nor would I want my manager to know that Im applyting for PR so a Statutory document is out of question. 

I would like to know if a Self Statutory document would suffice along with all the documents from my current employer ( like joining letter, offer letter, promotion letter, increment letter, pay slips, FORM 16). 

Please reply


----------



## wallpaper_01 (Sep 21, 2012)

yashodha86 said:


> Even I have the same problem...
> I could manage to get either a statutory compliance letter or a employment reference letter from all my previous organizations. But I'm unable to get one from my current organizations as they insist on resigning and taking the papers. I dont want to resign until I get my PR. Nor would I want my manager to know that Im applyting for PR so a Statutory document is out of question.
> 
> I would like to know if a Self Statutory document would suffice along with all the documents from my current employer ( like joining letter, offer letter, promotion letter, increment letter, pay slips, FORM 16).
> ...


Did you ever find this out? Is what he says possible without any reference? Unfortunately I'm not able to get a reference either.

Any help would be great.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

wallpaper_01 said:


> Did you ever find this out? Is what he says possible without any reference? Unfortunately I'm not able to get a reference either.
> 
> Any help would be great.


Without a reference letter or SD, it’s not possible under any circumstances 
Self SD have been banned long time ago by ACS 

There is no third alternative 

Cheers


----------



## outrageous_view (Oct 22, 2018)

wallpaper_01 said:


> Did you ever find this out? Is what he says possible without any reference? Unfortunately I'm not able to get a reference either.
> 
> Any help would be great.


If you don't want your manager to know about your plans to immigrate, what I did was that I just told my manager I needed a proof of employment letter and he didn't ask anything more, I told him I'd write the letter by myself and I just forwarded the word doc for him to proof read/edit.


----------

